# 14x6 ralleyIIs with JB stem code



## speeddemonthree (Sep 17, 2016)

im trying to figure out how rare these wheels are...they have code JB stamped at the air valve hole and are a 14x6 with 5on5 pattern stamped on the inside with code JK code 810 B date code M4 8 made in USA I have all 5 wheels with same markings was told by one person that these are the rarest of the rare for B body Pontiacs..... ANY IDEAS ???


----------

